# changer le fond d'écran via un raccourci clavier?



## pjak (7 Octobre 2007)

salut les gens! 
je cherche une combine permettant de changer le fond d'écran (c'est à dire passer au fond d'écran suivant présent dans le dossier des fonds d'écran) par un simple raccourci clavier.

Je suis sur que ca ne doit pas être très compliqué, mais jai beau tourner le problme dans tous les sens, je trouve pas de solution!

Merci de votre aide :smileylm15:


----------



## indesign (9 Octobre 2007)

pjak a dit:


> salut les gens!
> je cherche une combine permettant de changer le fond d'écran (c'est à dire passer au fond d'écran suivant présent dans le dossier des fonds d'écran) par un simple raccourci clavier.
> 
> Je suis sur que ca ne doit pas être très compliqué, mais jai beau tourner le problme dans tous les sens, je trouve pas de solution!
> ...




Alors par un raccourci clavier je ne pense pas que ca existe mais par contre dans les préférence système tu as un truc qui te permet de les changer a intervalle régulier ( 2min,4min,6min...... etc )







et tu coche la case "changer d'image" et tu règle l'intervalle


----------



## Kerala (9 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour, ici tu as un tuto (http://www.debutersurmac.com/tutoriels/videos.html) qui te permet à l'aide de automator de faire ce que tu veux. C'est le tuto Automator® 1ere partie Dimanche 19 août 2007


----------



## pjak (20 Octobre 2007)

merci de vos réponses, mais je connais déjà tout ça... J'utilise même Picture Switcher qui me change le fond toutes les 10 min...

Le truc c'est que selon les humeurs, il me met des fois des fonds qui ne me conviennent pas, et je voudrais pouvoir passer au fond suivant, avec un simple raccourci clavier, sans avoir à ouvrir le menu Picture Switcher...

En fait ce que je voudrais c'est un peu un genre d'iMote (qui crée des raccourcis claviers pour changer de chanson dans iTunes), mais pour les fonds... 

Peut être qu'il faudrait passer par un script, mais je ne suis pas un grand informaticien...

Vous avez des idées? Vous croyez que c'est possible?


----------



## PoorMonsteR (20 Octobre 2007)

pjak a dit:


> merci de vos réponses, mais je connais déjà tout ça... J'utilise même Picture Switcher qui me change le fond toutes les 10 min...
> 
> Le truc c'est que selon les humeurs, il me met des fois des fonds qui ne me conviennent pas, et je voudrais pouvoir passer au fond suivant, avec un simple raccourci clavier, sans avoir à ouvrir le menu Picture Switcher...
> 
> ...




Bonjour,
Pourquoi utiliser un logiciel en plus (Picture Switcher) alors que tu peux le faire directement dans les préférences ? 

Sinon, je ne pense pas que ça existe, comme iMote par exemple, pour le faire.
Sinon, "ctrl/clic" sur le bureau et "modifier le fond d'écran..." mais ce n'est pas le top non plus.


----------



## pjak (20 Octobre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pourquoi utiliser un logiciel en plus (Picture Switcher) alors que tu peux le faire directement dans les préférences ?
> 
> Sinon, je ne pense pas que ça existe, comme iMote par exemple, pour le faire.
> Sinon, "ctrl/clic" sur le bureau et "modifier le fond d'écran..." mais ce n'est pas le top non plus.


Parce que plus d'options.. par exemple la possibilité de personnaliser le délai entre 2 fonds, entre autres...
Et aussi justement pour avoir un accès direct aux fonds, via la barre de menus, sans passer par préf. Systemes... Mais bon c'est toujours pas l'idéal...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Octobre 2007)

J'ai mis au téléchargement sur mon site une action Automator qui permet de mettre une image en fond d'écran.


----------



## pjak (21 Octobre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ai mis au téléchargement sur mon site une action Automator qui permet de mettre une image en fond d'écran.




pour ce que tu proposes il y a aussi DeskpicChange, un menu contextuel qui permet de choisir une image en fond d'écran en 2 clics...

Mais c'est tojours pas ca que je cherche..


----------

